# dry wall with metal studs



## nelzar13 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a dry wall project coming up, its going into metal framing do i need to use self tapping screws? Im working with 25 gauge studs?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it. Get some good sharp point, fine thread screws. Drill points can strip out in the stud very easily causing screw pops later down the line.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

glue and very few screws, no need for drillers unless 20g or thicker, 22g either or. just finished another basement with steel. RC strips on ceiling. how nice. no sawdust, except for the occasional 2x4 for openings. buy from your drywall supplier and negotiate for a better steel price. got mine for 1/2 of what current HD or Lowes is selling them for.

Tin Cup


----------



## Punch List D (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't worry about any glue. Fine thread will screw right in. Screw as usual.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Punch List D said:


> Don't worry about any glue. Fine thread will screw right in. Screw as usual.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

of course you don't need to use glue. only if you want to reduce the number of screws you use and mudding of the said screw holes. 

i personally think the glue helps reduce screw pops after mudding if walls are bumped, especially with 25g. especially on basement walls where the backside is not drywalled. 

all depends on his application and which side of the Mississipi he is working on !


Tin Cup

"Oh I don't know, play chess.....screw" Waco Kid


----------



## nelzar13 (Feb 18, 2008)

right on guys that awnsers mt question ..... As for the forum argument of to glue or not to glue? Im east of the mississippi up in the north and will be drywalling and office space that is wide open now..:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Tin Cup said:


> of course you don't need to use glue. only if you want to reduce the number of screws you use and mudding of the said screw holes.
> 
> 
> Tin Cup
> ...


USG mentions nothing like this in the handbook (instructions). You have to use the proper amount of screws regardless of glue or not.

I'm a no glue for steel studs. Some times use it, depending on conditions, for wood.


----------

